# Arrow spine.



## Ahampton85 (Dec 22, 2021)

I have some axis 400 spine cut to 28”. 50 grain inserts with 25gr iron will collars. Will have 100gr exodus on the front. I am shooting around 60#. Total arrow weight is 461 grains and 13.7 FOC. Am I under spined or boarder line?


----------



## Fixed blades only. (10 mo ago)

I'd say your perfect with that shaft cut to that length with that weight. Going higher would be pushing it. 

Shot 340's cut to 28 full 75 brass insert 125 shwackers, 3 max stealths, a lumenok and the broadhead adapter ring at 68/29.5..... that was beyond the threshold for that shaft but they flew like 500 grain lazers lmao. 

This is this first season I've shot something since the 204 Easton hit the block. And I went from a 204 Easton, to the sirius Apollo. I jumped to 250 spine but I run a 100 grain insert/outsert plus 125 grain tip so I needed the additional spine.


----------



## BowHunter123765 (Jan 11, 2021)

You are a little under spined but you should be able to tune it fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

